# Le mont saint michel



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Other than camping at le mont itself are there any campsites open this time of the year close by, for 3/4 nights where you can just turn up?.
Thanks.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

www.qype.co.uk/place/183666-Camping-Haliotis-Pontorson

The above site is an all year site, 9km. from Le Mont.

Its a lovely site with a small but very pleasant restaurant/bar and nice individual pitched. also free wifi.

Town of Ponterson is also a pleasant town.

Bob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks bob.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Hi everyone,
> Other than camping at le mont itself are there any campsites open this time of the year close by, for 3/4 nights where you can just turm up?.
> Thanks.


Aire de Camping Car du Mont Saint-Michel. For 8 euros per night we had a large and pleasant shady pitch with an excellent view of the mount, 5 amp electricity, the choice of 2 very spacious bornes as well as water and drainage to our pitch. Full security on the gate and even our own apple trees to provided stewed apples for supper. The site is administered from the campsite across the road where there is also a borne for use ( 2.50 euros) if you do stay on the causeway.

It looks as if the aire was part of this campsite and the owners decided they would close the toilet block ( except urinals, laundry and cold water washing up sinks) and run it as an aire. There's even a play ground, boules pitches and plenty of space. It is pleasant and attractively laid out.

It's an easy walk or cycle into the village - plenty of shops, restaurants and hotels - and along the causeway to the mount. There is also a selection of buses run to the mount past the aire but we did not use them.

It's on the D275 on your left as it enters the village and we thought it was excellent.

Camping /Aire Mont St Michel

G


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Not open for much longer, but we've just stayed at this one: http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/...ormandie/manche/campsite-aux-pommiers-107967/


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Use the one that grizzly said. We used this aires 2 years ago. very nice.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I noted that the Aires directly beside Mont st Michel doesn't have electric hook up at 8 Euros per night but along the road there is a camping site at 8.40 Euros which does have hook up. As you come away from the Mount, past the restaurant, take a left and although the site is on the right you book in at the reception on the right. It's 8 Euros plus 20 cents per person. Assuming there are 2 of you it is 8.40 Euros. Each parking area is hedged in, easy access to hook up. Toilets and hot washing area water.

I would rather use the Aires but there's no comparison at that price. 

Tony.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

I hate to be pedantic but I have heard and read lots of people referring to "an aires". Nope - an aire, two aires. I know it's just me but every time I hear someone do this a muscle in my face twitches. Please help to keep me sane.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok andy Don't pull your aires out over it :wink:


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

The one that really had the muscle in my cheek twitching was the guy who told me that he was frightened of being gassed so he never stayed on public aires. Only he pronounce it as "pooblic aires" and I thought he said........

I should point out that the phrase "gassed" also gets the muscle twitching.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyblake said:


> but along the road there is a camping site at 8.40 Euros which does have hook up.
> 
> Tony.


Tony...this is the aire ( de Camping-Car du Mont Saint-Michel) both Teensvan and I mentioned earlier in this thread. It is administered by the campsite across the road and was, I think, part of that campsite at one point. See their website. The campsite itself is quite expensive and nothing like as pleasant -we thought anyway.

G


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Please excuse this intrusive reply but actually when I referred to 'Aires', I was meaning many, as in general, not the Aire specifically.

I hadn't realised that one had to be grammatically perfect to reply to topics. Grammatically perfect in French as well as English, apparently.

If you are trying to be pedantic (and this should make your face really fall apart), I didn't type 'an aires', I typed (in both cases) 'the Aires'. Also, Why not make your neck twitch and quote correctly. In both cases I used a capital (that's a big letter) A not a small a. If you are being pedantic, then please get the quote correct so that you can be a tad pedantic

If you would care to read the message applying the same pedantic manner to the context, you will realise what is being said. I am aware that a singular would be Aire and more than one would be Aires as I tried to convey in the message.

I don't think you trying to apply an English Language critic would be helpful to the originator of this topic, pedantic or otherwise.

The sentence would have appeared nonsense if I had said that I would rather stay on an Aire in preference to Camp site as I was meaning Aires in general. 

Actually, if you are attempting to be pedantic, then use the correct terminology and state......Aire de Camping Car....and then others will know what to look for when travelling through France or French Aires (note the s) de Service or Aires (that s again) de Stationnements.

Do try, for the sake of the general MHF subscribers, reply to a particular question and add some creativity and assistance to topics rather than try and correct someone who has attempted to be of assistance, be it grammatically correct or not.

The originator (moblee) asked a simple question and if you (andyangyh) consider posting an attack because of your considered grammatical inacctitudes then you need to go out more often and stop spending so much time on your pc, laptop or steam powered abacus and consider helping people in a positive way rather than appearing to be a professor in English and criticising others that are genuinely trying to assist.

Apparently this site is designed for motorhomers who either ask, inform or reply to various subjects but I have never seen anyone suggest that's it's a site where you will discover the correct grammatical terminology and be slated for attempting to assist another. Why not suggest that the foundation of the verb was incorrect, or the noun, adverb, adjective, the past participle or personal pronoun was flawed. That I could accept but a feeble attempt to try and embarrass a contributor by your comments certainly leaves no desire for anyone reading this topic to reply to this or other topics in case the Grammar Police are on their case.

If all you can do to assist a fellow motorhomer is to examine and criticise the replies then please don't ever consider looking for spelling mistakes. Heaven help us all if we misuse a comma, colon, semi colon or the unthinkable, a full stop.

Hello, we are all human and it could have been a simple error. Please remember, to err is human and it could have been a genuine mistake, a slip of the finger. Please do not put yourself up as the Grammar Police as you certainly can be criticised for the composition of your phraseology.

I certainly apologise to moblee for replying on this topic but I fail to agree with the remarks by andyangyh and actually were quite personally offensive given the original topic.

Hope you have a nice trip to France and that your trip is a lot smoother than the topics.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

_I hadn't realised that one had to be grammatically perfect to reply to topics.

The originator (moblee) asked a simple question and if you (andyangyh) consider posting an attack because of your considered grammatical inacctitudes then you need to go out more often and stop spending so much time on your pc, laptop or steam powered abacus and consider helping people in a positive way rather than appearing to be a professor in English and criticising others that are genuinely trying to assist. _

Hellfire! All this bile from one observation! Not meaning to be offensive, superior or upset anyone in any way - just saying that people who refer to "an aires" (yes, yes, I know not you - sorry, sorry!!) make me twitch. Just a personal thing. While we're on the subject the phrases, "at the end of the day", "basically" and "know what I mean?" are also guaranteed to have the cheek twitching - and that ridicuous "footballer's tense" as, in "The boy's hit it with his left peg and it's gone in" rather than "He hit it with his left foot and it went in."

Those wishing to see how helpful I can be can check my past posts when I have tried to give people useful information on all sorts of subjects. I think it probably runs into scores of postings now.

The phrase "lighten up" springs to mind or, as Michael Winner (now there's someone who REALLY gets on my nerves!) would say - "Calm down dear"

PS - People who believe it is possible to be gassed in a motorhome should be strung up. It's the only language they understand. Must go - I have a message to leave on Andrew Sachs' answerphone.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

The campsite at Ponterson is a nice small site, you would not want to park at the Msm in the tourist season ,its horrific? You can walk/cycle from the site alongside the river to the mont ,


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Also stayed on the aire mentioned by Teensvan and Grizzly in October of last year.
When we stayed the aire was administered by the motel/campsite reception opposite. If you feel the need the campsite laundry was open despite the campsite being mostly closed ( woodwn chalets still in use) tokens for machines and dyers available from reception.
Seemed to be very popular, there were about 20 vans the night we stayed


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

So do I take it that 'andyangyh' in some way apologised. I appreciate that there are certain phrases that get on ones nerves, as they do me and I agree there are many in use these days and I think they rile most people, even though they are the users of them.

However, having said that, I don't think venting your frustration at anyone making a simple error helps anyone, specially Moblee.

Therefore, although it make many parts of you anatomy twitch, please leave replying to a question for the people who wish to help and not some way of venting your twitchyness.

A simple apology would have sufficed though, instead of you trying to justify your comments which were totally useless to moblee and anyone else reading this topic.

I won't hold my breath waiting though because I think you feel justified in expressing your comments on totally irrelevant issues.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

After all this we didn't go to France in the end :roll:,We camped in Blighty Ooops  I mean England. :wink: :lol:


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Ouch! There seems to be a lot of toys out of the prams today. Is this an information forum, or a GCSE exam paper for English Language?
In the words of the immortal Morecambe and Wise, english as she is writ (or thereabouts, memory's fading a bit). 
A lot of our language is being despoiled by 'americanisms' and text-talk and the younger generation appear not to consider grammar at all, life changes but not always for the better ( in the eyes of the older generation). 
Shall we put it down to the lousy weather today, and have a nice cup of tea to give time for the feathers to settle.
Have a nice day, or whats' left of it. (Now, is that apostrophe in the right place; or is it the correct place?)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> After all this we didn't go to France in the end :roll:,We camped in Blighty Ooops  I mean England. :wink: :lol:


 

Looking at the forecasts for the western coast of France you'd certainly not have had any better weather if you'd crossed the channel.

G


----------

